# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger worden na verwijdering Mirenaspiraal

## ils

hallo, 

Wie kan mij helpen, ik heb bijna 4 jaar de mirena spiraal gehad en heb hem laten verijwderen omdat we zwanger willen worden ( heb al 1`Kindje )

Wie weet er hoelang dat kan gaan duren voor je weer zwanger kunt worden ??

Wij zijn bang dat ik onvruchtbaar ben geworden door de spiraal ( kan dat ? )

Gr Ils en Pat

----------


## _meisje_

Hallo Ils !

wat ik ervan weet kan je niet onvruchtbaar worden door een spiraaltje hoor ?
tenzij je een eierlijder ontsteking heb gehad ? dan is er een kans dat je minder vruchtbaar bent.

wat ik weet is zowel spiraal als de pil dat je er 3 maand voor moet rekenenen
als je nou echt met deze vragen blijft zitten.. bel je huisarts misschien even op ?

s6 ermee

----------


## evi

ik weet niet of je inmiddels al zwanger bent??
maar ik was gelijk zwanger na het verwijderen van mijn mirena spiraal ik had hem 3 jaar.
groetjes evi

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

door een spiraaltje wordt je niet onvruchtbaar hoor. Het kan wel even duren voor je menstruatie weer op gang komt. De meeste vrouwen zijn na een half jaar weer regelmatig ongesteld. Als je na een jaar nog niet regelmatig bent dan moet je naar de dokter, maar er zijn ook vrouwen die gelijk weer heel regelmatig zijn. Afwachten dus! Je lichaam heeft natuurlijk even tijd nodig om weer in een natuurlijk ritme te komen.

----------


## leentje30

Hallo,
ik heb op 22 sept mijn spiraaltje laten verwijderen.Heb 1 dagje licht bloedverlies gehad en een week later bruinverlies zoals de eerste keer toen ik mijn regels kreeg. Nu hoop ik op een snelle zwangerschap, bij mijn 2 zonen was dat vrij snel al na een maand zwanger maar doordat ik 8jaar een spiraaltje gehad heb twijfel ik of ik nog wel zwanger kan raken ben ook bijna 10 jaar ouder dan bij mijn eerste zwangerschap. Mijn ventje vind dat ik wat snel panikeer is tenslotte nog maar 3 weken verwijderd maar toch ... zit ermee in mijn koppie
groetjes leentje

----------


## Deeske

Kan het zijn dat je na het verwijderen de eerste 3 maanden niet ongesteld word?
Ik heb hem 2 weken geleden laten verwijderen maar ik heb nog geen bloeding of niets gehad.
Nog geen druppel!
Kan het dat je na het verwijderen gelijk zwanger bent?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Deeske,

Na het verwijderen van de Mirena ben je in principe gelijk weer vruchtbaar. Het kan ook zijn dat jouw lichaam nu gewoon meer tijd nodig heeft om de cyclus weer op te bouwen. 
Maar even een vraagje. Je vraagt in je eerste zin of het kan zijn, dat je de eerste 3 maanden niet ongesteld wordt na het verwijderen. Als tweede zin schrijf je dat je hem 2 weken geleden pas hebt laten verwijderen. Hoelang heb je nu in feite al geen menstruatie meer sinds de verwijdering???

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Déylanna

> Hallo,
> ik heb op 22 sept mijn spiraaltje laten verwijderen.Heb 1 dagje licht bloedverlies gehad en een week later bruinverlies zoals de eerste keer toen ik mijn regels kreeg. Nu hoop ik op een snelle zwangerschap, bij mijn 2 zonen was dat vrij snel al na een maand zwanger maar doordat ik 8jaar een spiraaltje gehad heb twijfel ik of ik nog wel zwanger kan raken ben ook bijna 10 jaar ouder dan bij mijn eerste zwangerschap. Mijn ventje vind dat ik wat snel panikeer is tenslotte nog maar 3 weken verwijderd maar toch ... zit ermee in mijn koppie
> groetjes leentje


Hoi Leentje,

De Mirena zorgt er niet voor dat je vermindert vruchtbaar raakt. Ook niet als je, zoals jij, hem 8 jaar hebt gebruikt. Leeftijd speelt wel mee in het snel zwanger raken of niet. Na het 30e levensjaar neemt de vruchtbaarheid af. 
Even een voorbeeldje: heeft een normaal vruchtbare vrouw op haar dertigste jaar iedere maand een kans van 20% om zwanger te worden, dan daalt deze kans op het 38e jaar naar 5% per cyclus. Dit betekent dus niet dat een vrouw van 38 maar 5% kans heeft om uberhaupt zwanger te raken, maar dat het 4 maal zo lang duurt voordat ze zwanger is. Snap je??
En je hebt de spiraal pas drie weken geleden verwijderd, dus kan het ook bij jou net zo goed zijn dat jou cyclus wat langer de tijd nodig heeft om weer op te bouwen. Ik zou me voor nu in ieder geval niet zo in de paniek steken. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Deeske

Hallo Deylanna

Ik vroeg het me gewoon af of dat dat kon.
Want dat kon ik beter uit gaan van het feit dat ik niet zwanger ben dan wel als het inderdaad kan 3 maanden niet ongesteld worden. 
Anders is het ook zo verveelend als je na 3 maanden ongesteld word en je was al helemaal aan het denken dat je zwanger was.
Mijn cyclus loop gewoon door net als voor het verwijderen ben ik nu achter.

Groetjes
Deeske

----------


## murry

Heb vlak voor t verwijderen van mn spiraal mn menstruatie gehad. Heb m eruit laten halen omdat ik weer bijna iedere maand ongesteld werd. Heb 2 mei mn spiraal laten verwijderen. Heb geen anticonceptie gebruikt. Kan t zijn dat ik nu zwanger ben? Heb nergens last van, alleen mega stemmingswisselingen.
Hopelijk kan iemand mij hier helpen....

Groetjes Murry

----------


## dotito

je kan altijd bloed laten nemen bij je huisarts, zo ben je altijd zeker.

Do

----------


## Hilke77

Hoi,

Als nieuweling hier, voel ik mij nog wel vreemd hier.
Enige tijd geleden heb ik mijn mirena laten verwijderen.
Het voelde als een grote opluchting.
Nu het volgende, ik kon mijn eisprong voelen.Wij hebben er net voor gemeenschap gehad. Wat ik nu merk, is pijnlijke borst, beetje zeurende pijn in mijn rug (1x gehad). na het warm eten wat misselijk.Als een tijdje heb ik zuur. Wat ik zelden had is bloedend tandvlees tijdens tandenpoetsen. hoofdpijn pfff... Sinds een paar dagen is het vreselijk aan het rommelen in mijn buik. Lijkt of er een hele heftige menstruatie aan zit te komen. Voel me ook opgeblazen.
Heeft iemand een idee wat er aan de hand is? Pas eind deze week zou ik ongesteld
moeten worden

----------


## carmenmartijn

hoi allemaal ,

ik heb een vraagje ik ga 7juli mijn mirenaspiraal laten verwijderen ivm nog een kinderwens,
nu was mijn vraag ik heb mijn spiraal nu 8maanden en ben al die tijd gewoon normaal ongesteld geweest. weet iemand die hier ook ervaring mee heeft hoelang het ongeveer duurt voordat ik zwanger kan zijn,bij mij eerste kindje was ik aan de pil en was 3maanden gestopt en toen was ik zwanger en dat na 2 en een half jaar de pil geslikt te hebben
hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen

groetjes carmen :Smile:

----------


## prisje1987

ik heb eens een vraag ik heb de 17 juni mijn spiraal er uit laten doen omdat ik veel pijn had en heb dan van te voren mijn regels gekregen van 8 juni tot 21 juni en heb daarna ook sexs gehad zonder voorbehoedsmiddel en ben nu al 1 week aan het overgeven en last van mijn borsten en van mijn buik weet niet of ik zwanger ben of niet omdat de test altijd negatief zijn en van de bloed ook 
ik heb al een zoon van 6 en half en in mijn bloed vonden ze toen ook niks en de test ook niet en ging na de gynecoloog en was toen al 10 weken zwanger wat moet ik nu doen 

groetjes priscilla

----------

